# Question about prototype industries



## ScreaminEagles (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm trying to think of what industries I could incorporate on a model railroad. I want to do something a little more atypical, so I'm trying to avoid doing a steel mill or something cliche. Does anyone know how operations worked for industries such as:

-Textile Mills

-Brick Factories

-Sugar Refineries

I've got some others I want to ask about, but I forgot what they were.  Anyway, I know that there's that book out by Kalmbach that could answer most or all of what I want to know, but I just want a quick summary of what went in and out of each industry without having to fork over $20 (once I find an industry that seems interesting and unique enough to model, I'll be more willing to purchase a book on it). So if anyone could tell me how these industries interacted with railroads (IE what goods were brought in and out to these industries), that would be great. Thanks


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I operate at a private club. When the owner started to design it, it drove out and visited all the industries on the line that he planned to model. He actually got out of the car and walked into the industries that he found and asked questions: What do you do it here? What kind of rail cars to get and and how often. Armed with this info, he scratch built all the industries on the model rr we operate on. Its kind of cool! 

Recently he revisited the areas and found that some of them had closed down and other moved into their place. So the car cards got updated and new names attached to the structures on the layout. You could also use Google Earth and Maps. Look at a rail line in the area you live, go to street view for a quick glance. Then plan a day to drive to the area and try what my friend did. It is always fun to see structures on your layout that you may see while driving down a real road.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

BTW there was a thread on here, started a few months back I think, that discussed this same topic, if I can find it, I will post a link here.


----------



## ScreaminEagles (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you for your help, but I must mention that I don't know how useful talking to current industry workers will be. Sorry if I forgot to mention it, but I intend to model industries as they were around the 1930s-1940s, not as they are today. I don't think talking to current industrial workers will gain the info I need.


----------

